# Surrogacy in India-legal advice



## bethholm (Jan 6, 2009)

Hi,

DH and I have had 3 negative IVF cycles and despite having excellent top quality embryos everytime,they don't seem to implant. Since then,I have found out that I have low oestrogen and thyroid,plus I have elevated NK cells.We have spent £1800 on blood tests (Greek Test,Chicago Level 2 Tests etc) and we will get all our test results back by next month (as I have to wait for my AF for the Greek Test and AF was last week!) Hopefully then,I will have to have costly LIDs,IVIg etc. 

As I am 41,I am worried that I will spend the next 6-8 months treating my immunological problems and was thinking that as I am producing top quality embryos,touch wood,every cycle,and it seems that it's my body that's killing them afterwards,then with time ticking away,surrogacy is the best answer?

A close friend of mine,who has had 3 IVF cycles too,has looked into surrogacy in India as she is Indian by birth but now resides in the UK with an Australian passport (her DH is UK resident) . She is a dentist and has researched a surrogacy/IVF centre in Puna.They do IVF ( & have a good reputation) and arrange the surrogacy and paperwork.The good thing is that the hospital monitors the surrogate mum's health etc and she lives in the hospital until the birth.The clinic also sorts out the legal paperwork. 
As I am new to all of this will there be a problem (if successful),getting the baby/ies back into the UK afterwards?My DH and I both are UK residents,being born in the UK and we are both teachers.The idea of surrogacy is becoming more appealing as time is running out and I seem to be faced with test after test,however we don't want to be faced with a huge legal bill trying to get a baby back in the UK.

Many thanks,
Beth x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

wishing you luck, but do ask Natalie FF lawyer for advice.  there is another couple on ff who has done surrogacy in India
x


----------

